# A scoring SG to backup Kobe?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I really think the problem with our second unit, along with the fact that they couldn't shoot the ball worth a damn, was the fact that no one could really create their own shot off of the perimeter with any kind of effectiveness. Dallas was shredding us with Barea and Terry, and we only had Shannon and Steve Blake to go back at them - not exactly a combo that's going to pressure you with their offense.

I think what we need is to use our MLE on acquiring a guy who can effectively contribute in the same kind of role that J.R. Smith, Jamal Crawford and Nick Young had with their respective teams. Oh, what a coincidence! All three of them are Free Agents.

While I think J.R. is total moron, and Crawford may be out of our price range, Nick Young might be the perfect fit. You can say that all he cares about is scoring, but what I'm saying is that this is exactly what our second unit needs.

Thoughts on adding a player like this this offseason? It's been a while since we've had a guy in that mold.

Obviously, all player moves are dependent upon who our coach will be next season. Again, I'd be happy with either Shaw or Adelman.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's a want, but not a need at this point. What we really need is a new point guard and a better small forward. Everything else should come next.

I wouldn't mind seeing any of those guys in purple and gold next year though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think having a guy like Nick Young come off the bench would be great, but like VP said, we need a new PG and better SF more than we need a backup SG right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> I think having a guy like Nick Young come off the bench would be great, but like VP said, we need a new PG and better SF more than we need a backup SG right now.


Do we need a better SF though? I still think Ron is a terrific one-on-one defender when motivated. His shot, obviously, is all over the place. I just think the fact that no one else on the team can shoot the ball makes Ron's lack of shooting ability more of an issue.

If we get a PG who can knock down the three and add some guys off the bench with range then I don't think Ron has to be moved. In fact, I think Adelman might really be able to utilize his skills in the post.

What SF could we replace him with? Iguodala? He cant shoot either.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Do we need a better SF though? I still think Ron is a terrific one-on-one defender when motivated. His shot, obviously, is all over the place. I just think the fact that no one else on the team can shoot the ball makes Ron's lack of shooting ability more of an issue.
> 
> If we get a PG who can knock down the three and add some guys off the bench with range then I don't think Ron has to be moved. In fact, I think Adelman might really be able to utilize his skills in the post.
> 
> What SF could we replace him with? Iguodala? He cant shoot either.


I love Ronnie, but unless we get a really good point guard then I think we need to upgrade. He's just such a liability offensively and his defense isn't what it used to be. He's still a solid player, but I feel like our team has aged so that we need an athletic wing that can take some of the pressure off of Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wish now that Artest has played his role mostly well here, we could get Ariza back.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Tell New Orleans to ship over him over here, and make sure they include Chris Paul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That would be ideal.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Do we need a better SF though? I still think Ron is a terrific one-on-one defender when motivated. His shot, obviously, is all over the place. I just think the fact that no one else on the team can shoot the ball makes Ron's lack of shooting ability more of an issue.
> 
> If we get a PG who can knock down the three and add some guys off the bench with range then I don't think Ron has to be moved. In fact, I think Adelman might really be able to utilize his skills in the post.
> 
> *What SF could we replace him with? Iguodala? He cant shoot either*.


Iguodala is a better defender then Ron, and he is a pretty good playmaker, which would help out Kobe a lot.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> What we really need is a new point guard and a better small forward. Everything else should come next.


 Agreed. :cheers:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think we need a quicker more productive pg thats the main problem with the team Fisher doesn't present enough of a threat off the dribble only Kobe creates offense off the bounce. A pg capable of getting double figures breaking down the defense and penetrating would take all the pressure off of everyone else. 

I think then we could live with guys like Artest going in and outta shooting slumps. 

I think Ebanks could be our answer as the athletic sf type he needs to be given a much larger role if we could just get barnes to decline his player option. 

The ability to get easier baskets can't be understated. We have to clobber teams to death inthe half court too much.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

It would be ideal if Kobe could transition to SF. He mentioned that he hasn't been able to really lift in two years so he'll have a chance to do that this Summer. If we move him to SF, it would allow us to infuse some much needed athleticism into the backcourt.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe bulking up would do more harm than good at this stage in his career. Too much stress on those knees.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree that Lakers could use a good backup SG, someone they can groom especially with Kobe getting older. Kobe can still produce, but they will have someone to replace him when he retires.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Philly would definitely be tempted by a deal of Andrew and Ron for Iguodala, Lou Williams and Speights. Not sure whether that helps us, but Williams/Kobe/Iggy/Odom/Pau would be a real run-and-gun team.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> ...Williams/Kobe/Iggy/Odom/Pau would be a real run-and-gun team.


Oh yeah...it would be great to bring Showtime hoops out of hibernation.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd rather keep Bynum and not have Pau play C.


----------

